# Sudoku



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.

Here's a great online link:

http://www.websudoku.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.
> 
> Here's a great online link:
> 
> ...


STOP IT, NO ONE READ ABOUT THIS CULT! Ok seriously everyone I know including DW is addicted to these number games, they are fun but I don't get the addiction everyone else does. Oh ya DW, I've missed you lately.







can you put the book down









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.Â
> ...


WOW! Thanks for the warning, Bill. I'm limited to only one addiction at a time and you guys got me first (well, okay, after KB, the dogs, the orchids, Puff....did I say "only 1 addiction"?)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a wee bit. I do all 3 in our daily paper.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I booked mark that link
DW will probally like that she's into those kind of things
So I'll have to check it out after work









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My Pop is so addicted to those things, that he made up a bunch of blank forms and goes through every possible combination until he gets them right.









He even called the local paper one morning because the solution that was in the paper wasn't what he got....yet he triple and quadruple checked it.

I'm starting to worry about him....
















He's retired, so whatever floats his boat.









Steve


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.
> 
> Here's a great online link:
> 
> ...


DW, oldest son and grandson are all hooked. I'm to inpatient to try (not smart enough either).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You all know, I love a good math challenge as much as the next guy.
I remember thinking in school, the only thing better than a good advanced math class, was two advanced math classes (then I discovered girls!







).

Anyway, I refuse to get sucked into the dark side these egregious works of the devil are a portal to!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have not tried one yet, but the wife, my mother, nieces, everyone is hooked. My first thought was, "I need to write a computer program to solve these things for them..."


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You all know, I love a good math challenge as much as the next guy.
> I remember thinking in school, the only thing better than a good advanced math class, was two advanced math classes (then I discovered girls!
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW it!!! Professor, this is just WRONG!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > You all know, I love a good math challenge as much as the next guy.
> ...


What are you saying Wolfie!? Girls are wrong?








You mean I've wasted all this time, when I could have been refuting E=MC2









It's not fair!!!









Happy Trails Anyway,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


The discovery of girls was apparently the only thing that WAS right....







Good grief - I can only imagine what could have become of you. Once again - man is saved by woman.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> "I need to write a computer program to solve these things for them..."


Ha! That was my first thought, too...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My wife is hooked. She loves ANY puzzle book. Keeps her outta my hair though...or what's left of it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> My wife is hooked. She loves ANY puzzle book. Keeps her outta my hair though...or what's left of it!
> [snapback]77451[/snapback]​


HI JOLLY - Why aren't you packing?


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I do them sometimes in the evening when the rest of the family is watching TV.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I had to lay off. Was having fitful dreams about trying to solve them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No!....Shield.....eyes!.......Run.....Away!....Must....resist.....Must....be....strong....and.....ARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!









Oh God!... It's.... hideous....It's....It's....It's.....

Thor?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Another Soduku addict here!









I was given a book of 100 and got through about 40 of them on our 4 night trip in Pismo! It is absolutely addicting so don't start if you know whats good for you!

Hubby hates that I spend so much time doing soduku. (have to do at least 3 a day!) Maybe I need to get some soduku counseling!

LoL!
Lori (AKA the outbackin newbie)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Another Soduku addict here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, admitting the problem is half the battle.....









Hello, my name is )say name here) and I have a problem....
















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> MrsDrake97 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Soduku addict here!Â
> ...


Nice one Steve









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good one Steve
















Thor


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got the Sudoku daily calendar. I try to keep it to one a day.

sunny


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I've been doing them for a couple of years. I need to have the "expert" level ones for any sort of a challenge. (Not sure if this says anything good about me







??)

Kids took to it like a storm over the holidays. Now the misses is trying it.... not too much progress. She wants to do them, but..... She was never any good at math







, as she readily admits. I tried to explain that Sudoku was not a "math" puzzle, and that the numbers are really only symbols.... Didn't work







She still claims that they are numbers and she can't handle them.

Oh well, there will lots more camping days this year for her to try them out. sunny


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

any favorites among the electronic Sudoku products?

Ed '96 is having his birthday next week, he loves Sudoku and I'd like to get him an electronic one to keep him busy on our "Land Cruise" this summer.

Some I've seen have _*horrible *_user interfaces. Suggestions?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

My DW (I catch on quick) is addicted to them. My sister bought me a book for Christmas last year. At the time, my wife had never heard of Sudoku. I did the first 3 puzzles in the book just to show her how to do them and she did the rest. She did every puzzle in the book and then bought another one. She finished that one and ordered a huge book with over 900 puzzles in it. She's upstairs working on it right now.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.
> 
> Here's a great online link:
> 
> ...


Nice link shake1969. I hope this doesnt cut into my outbackers time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.Â
> ...


KB loves this stuff - I saw this website, asked if this was known about...and was directed to check the bottom of the "Favorites" lsit Never saw it - guess it was too far from the OBers.com link.







Boy, glad I don't have a addiction like that!









Hi, my name's Wolfie and I'm an Outbackaholic.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> I'm kinda hooked on the Sudoku thing.
> 
> Here's a great online link:
> 
> ...


best one I found too. to limit time I try to solve the easy in under six minitues. every time I get close the median time gets shorter. But when I hit the zone it is fun.... opps. I guess I'm an addict..


----------

